# My day in photos



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

More crap:no:

The extension cord is just classic :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice,,..Hackorama...:laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

was that your personal house ?


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Cletis said:


> was that your personal house ?


Hell no:laughing:

No my house needs some work but it a pretty neatly done panel.I re did a lot of it.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

heavysparky said:


> More crap:no:
> 
> The extension cord is just classic :thumbup:


The cord doubles as a pipe support for that galvanized running through it , lol ! Aside from that , it looks good , I mean they put tape around the wire nuts ! What more do you want , lol ?


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

looks like my shanty garage.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Is that #10 going into those 3 20amp outlets?


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hmmm....did someone say "wire for fire"?


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> Is that #10 going into those 3 20amp outlets?


 I believe so.Was so many houses that I just shut down and ran new circuits.I do not remember all the paticuliars:laughing:

Had a good one to day. ended up pulling the meter and calling code. Could not leave it like it was


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

heavysparky said:


> Had a good one to day. ended up pulling the meter and calling code. Could not leave it like it was



Where's the pix???


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> Where's the pix???


Here is one. The house was wired with speaker wire.They had everything on one circuit.One 15 amp circuit at that. Could not get too many pics today. They were wondering why I was taking them

I did bust my fat arse and get 3 temp circuits ran.So they could have heat lights to poo and put the badass kids to bed and oh yeah one circuit to keep the fridge going.going back in theam to do more work over there


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

heavysparky said:


> Here is one. The house was wired with speaker wire.They had everything on one circuit.One 15 amp circuit at that. Could not get too many pics today. They were wondering why I was taking them
> 
> I did bust my fat arse and get 3 temp circuits ran.So they could have heat lights to poo and put the badass kids to bed and oh yeah one circuit to keep the fridge going.going back in theam to do more work over there


Wow...... Never seen anything that bad. What was the original reason that they called you there??


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

i am sure guys on here have seensome crap beyond crap.I am just starting to see messes.

Hey Joe did you like the 60 amp main ? lol

The call was " on going electrical issues" Meaning the drunk Maintenance guy worked onstuff there


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

heavysparky said:


> i am sure guys on here have seensome crap beyond crap.I am just starting to see messes.
> 
> Hey Joe did you like the 60 amp main ? lol


I noticed that. Never knew speaker wire would run 60 amp. Lol


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

The speaker wire is only on a 15. I am wondering what was up with the 60 amp main. Not the first time. I have seen that this month thou


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

I like the plumbing coupling on the service entrance conduit.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

more of the same :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

